# Gutes Video Bearbeitungs programm?!?!



## Hamstar3 (21. März 2006)

Kennt ihr gute  Video Bearbeitungs Programme?

Die auch richtig was können aber trozdem nicht zu schwer zu bedinen sind?


Thx im Vorraus


----------



## HellOnWheels (21. März 2006)

http://www.adobe.de/products/premiere/main.html

ist aber nicht ganz billig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hamstar3 (23. März 2006)

Gibt es nicht noch ein ähnlich gutes aber billigeres?????


----------



## leeqwar (23. März 2006)

im foto und video-technik unterforum gibts nen thread.


----------



## Haunert (23. März 2006)

Ich bin jund und brauche das Geld !


----------



## tollwütiger (24. März 2006)

magix video deluxe.
gut und günstig...für einen anfänger ausreichend.
nächste mal die sufu benutzen


----------



## Hamstar3 (24. März 2006)

Jo danke ich werd dem nächst die sufu nutzen!


----------



## Dacoco (2. Oktober 2007)

ich hab adobe pro.. wollte mal wissen ob mir wer erklähren kann wie ich das mache.. wenn ich so ein video aufnehme mit freunden  und ich im hintergrund ein anderes laufen lassen möchte... also so vordergrund ich hintergrund wer anderes.... danke für hilfe schonmal im vorraus^^


----------



## fighter (16. Oktober 2007)

magix video deluxe ist meiner meinung nach echt der beste: verdammt einfache bedienung und auch bezahlbar...


----------



## Markus82 (16. Oktober 2007)

Sony Vegas !

http://vegas.softonic.de/

http://www.sonycreativesoftware.com/products/product.asp?pid=404


----------



## Frank (23. Oktober 2007)

Cyberlink Power Director oder Sony Vegas kann ich empfehlen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Walldi (21. Dezember 2013)

Hallo an alle,

ich habe mich auch letztens mit diesem Thema beschäftigt und habe da eine ganz coole Seite gefunden, die ich euch nicht vorenthalten möchte. Das geht's nicht nur um den Videoschnitt an sich, sondern auch um viele andere Dinge wie "Marketing". Ist echt ganz cool, vor allem sehr innovativ und kostenlos soweit ich weiß. Jedenfalls kann man alles kostenlos lesen und sich informieren. Falls ihr interessiert seid hier die Seite mit meinem Schnittfavoriten im oberen Bereich (Magix) http://videosschneiden.com/professionelle-programme-3/

Ansonsten gibt's da auch Artikel zum Thema "Welches Programm"..ist ganz hilfreich, wenn man ein bisschen sparen möchte und nicht 2x kaufen möchte.

Beste Grüße


----------



## GnarfTheDwarf (28. Dezember 2013)

Für Linux Nutzer gibt es auch (kostenlos) Cinelerra bzw. Cinelerra-CV. Ist allerdings schon relativ komplex in der Bedienung.


----------



## bachmayeah (30. Dezember 2013)

ich finde für den Mac das iMovie völlig ausreichend.


----------



## monsterlurchi (2. Januar 2014)

Video Deluxe von MAGIX!


----------



## Mulk (5. Januar 2014)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> ich finde für den Mac das iMovie völlig ausreichend.



Is halt ne Frage welchen Anspruch man an seine Videos stellt. Wenns was werden soll stehst du damit schnell an.
Ich habs früher auch gern genutzt, is auch ein super Programm, vor allem auch weils ja nichtmal was kostet. Aber Final Cut is mir noch lieber.


----------



## Matte (8. Januar 2014)

Final Cut, wenn man richtig schneiden will. Es gibt auch eine Gratisversion zum Testen für 30 Tage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfan83 (15. Januar 2014)

Ich nutzte seid Jahren After Effect und bin damit sehr zufrieden =O


----------



## Deleted 253143 (15. Januar 2014)

Tach Hamstar3,

Lightworks, ist ein Open Source Programm mit dem auch schon der ein oder andere Hollywood Streifen geschnitten wurde.
Auf deren Homepage gibt es auch einen "Lehrgang".


----------

